# Summer flow should make for a good fall



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

With the persistent rains the past few weeks and the flooding conditions in certain areas, the rivers should be primed and ready for some good fall fishing. I suspect some new holes have been created while others have been filled in from the spring run. When the flows are low enough for safe walking, get out there and check it out. Smallies are biting now, but it is also a good time to learn some new holes that will hold some fall chromers!


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I got some of those smallies your talking about.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Im ready for the silver bullets..................... Summer is great and all but, bring on the steel........... couple more months guys


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Hopefully the rains keep up through the fall, those fish will be moving before you know it!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Right on Ksu chomping at the bit smallies and cats have been fun but itching for steel 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I still owe you some casting lessons Fred


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

whats a steelhead????


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> whats a steelhead????


Are they like sheephead?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

KSUFLASH said:


> I still owe you some casting lessons Fred


I would love to take you up on that. I need help


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Are they like sheephead?


there both silver...., i think.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> there both silver...., i think.


Silver enough.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

They taste the same.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fishermon said:


> They taste the same.


Not quite

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I am so sick of summer! Can't wait to get to the Gorge on the Cuyahoga andy get some Steelhead!


----------

